# knife sharpeners



## Deerslayer93 (Feb 20, 2007)

What type of knife sharpeners yall use?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2007)

Whetrock, then ceramic rod, then strop with leather.


----------



## dutchman (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm an advocate of a soft Ouachita stone, then a hard Arkansas stone, then the strop. These are my old standbys.


----------



## Gobblender (Feb 21, 2007)

Warthog


----------



## Deerslayer93 (Feb 21, 2007)

Gobblender, thats what my friend said, how much they cost?


----------



## Trout Wrangler (Feb 21, 2007)

One that has the diamonds in it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 21, 2007)

Lansky-3 stone system---Takes a bit of time to get a blade
to the proper angle, but after it is sharp, just a few strokes
to resharpen....
Have used it for all blades from every day work knives to
Puma hunters and even more expensive custom knives...

Just take your time and set your edge straight , then just
a few strokes to resharpen....

All my hunters will shave your face, if you want to....


----------



## Al33 (Feb 21, 2007)

EZE-Lap diamond stones followed by Yellowstone compound on a leather strop glued up on a wooden slat. Works for all my knives, gouges, and broadheads and gets them razor sharp.


----------



## Glassman (Feb 21, 2007)

I use my Grandfathers Schrade-Walden hone steel followed by the strop.


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 21, 2007)

Al33 said:


> EZE-Lap diamond stones followed by Yellowstone compound on a leather strop glued up on a wooden slat. Works for all my knives, gouges, and broadheads and gets them razor sharp.




Ditto that!

You guy's should get you some of that Yellowstone compound for your leather strops if you don't have some already.  It will help put an unbelievable edge on one.  I got mine and one of those strops on a board from Al several years ago and I still use it today.  You can't beat it IMO.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 21, 2007)

Arkansas/ceramic/strop


----------



## whchunter (Feb 22, 2007)

*sharpener*

I have tried them all I guess but the only one that will work for me is the double ceramic rod system made by Steamboat


----------



## sparkyflint (Feb 22, 2007)

1000/4000 combination waterstone.   It puts an edge on like nothing else I've ever used.  eventually I'd like to get the 8000 to put a true mirror finish on the blades.  

I think I got this one at Highland Hardware.


----------



## Hogtown (Mar 1, 2007)

Three whetstones (coarse, medium, fine), plus either a regular butcher steel or a ceramic "steel".  I only use the coarse whetstone when I am attempting to get a nick/chip out of the blade. Otherwise, the knives get about 10 licks on the medium and about 20 on the fine then hit it lightly with the steel.


----------



## 300 Mag (Mar 1, 2007)

Lansky @ 20 degree angle


----------



## Slasher (Mar 12, 2007)

arkansas stones
have an 11 incher with 3 stones med, fine, xtra fine (black)

brings new meaning to the saying... "scary sharp"...


----------



## J.R. (Mar 15, 2007)

I use a speedy sharp on all my knives except for fillet knives. They work great, one way coarse and the other is fine. Here is there web site www.speedysharp.net

Just my 2 cents,
J.R.


----------



## Skunked (Mar 17, 2007)

I use the Spyderco triangle sharpmaker.  It will sharpen anything from machette to a razor.  It is about 90 bucks and it comes with instructions and if you can't read they even send a DVD to help you.


----------



## howl (Dec 31, 2009)

I was going to do a review of the Spyderco Sharpmaker, but I'll just add a few words here. The how-to DVD that comes with it is kind of interesting. Its about half of $90 these days. It is not the equal of a good set of big stones if you know how to use them. It is very close and much easier to use. If you can hold a blade vertical you can get it shaving sharp in about ten minutes or less. 

I really like mine. My wife does not. As it was suddenly so much easier, I went on a spree sharpening everything in the house. Apparently she's not used to the paring knife being like a razor. Oh, well. At least the kid got a demonstration on why cutting toward oneself is a no-no.


----------



## WTM45 (Dec 31, 2009)

Mousepad, sandpaper, leather strop.
DMT stones for the D2 and S30V.


----------



## ng500 (Jan 4, 2010)

Norton 1000 / 4000 water stone and then leather strop.


----------



## olchevy (Jan 4, 2010)

howl said:


> I was going to do a review of the Spyderco Sharpmaker, but I'll just add a few words here. The how-to DVD that comes with it is kind of interesting. Its about half of $90 these days. It is not the equal of a good set of big stones if you know how to use them. It is very close and much easier to use. If you can hold a blade vertical you can get it shaving sharp in about ten minutes or less.
> 
> I really like mine. My wife does not. As it was suddenly so much easier, I went on a spree sharpening everything in the house. Apparently she's not used to the paring knife being like a razor. Oh, well. At least the kid got a demonstration on why cutting toward oneself is a no-no.



I went on a sharpening spree last time I was at my sisters house, she said she wanted her kitchen knives sharpened and knew that I liked to do it. So I did, the next day she had a bandaid on her finger and asked me if I could dull them down some....lol....I told her Instead I would show her how to properly use a knife and how a razor sharp one is actually safer.......lol

But all I use is a Lanyks(sp?) two sided diamond sharpener and have had it for years and it has always worked great, just every so often use an old toothbrush and water to clean it out. Then I use the back of my leather belt to finish it off.

It took me a couple years and a couple screwed up knives to get to where I can free hand very good, but now I can sharpen anything.....


----------



## treeman101 (Jan 4, 2010)

got a warthog for about 80 last weekend


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 5, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Steamboat-Ceram...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item53deed30c1


----------



## whitworth (Jan 13, 2010)

*I'm low tech*

I use a three stone sharpener( since mid 90's).  Sharpens the fishing knives, hunting knives, Thanksgiving turkey knife, Christmas ham knife and the paring knives.   

What a waste, to just use it for the outdoors.


----------



## ehunt (Jan 14, 2010)

www.theedgemakerpro.com


----------



## SSgt Wilbanks (Jan 14, 2010)

Get a quartz light strip out of a heavy grade street light. We have been sharpening our K-Bars with them for years now. Nothing beats it.


----------



## Doyle (Jan 15, 2010)

I just ordered the Gatco Ultimate Diamond systom from Cabelas (but it's on backorder).   It is like the Lansky, but more precise because the guide rod to stone angle is fixed at the factory (Lansky uses a set-screw system).   There is a series of 4 videos on Youtube that shows how easy it is to get a perfectly honed edge using it.  That's what convinced me to buy it.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jan 15, 2010)

Chief's Choice 120,

I am not very good on sharpening knives, but this does the trick for me.


----------



## m booth (Jan 20, 2010)

*Knife sharpeners*

Dmt - diamonds are the fastest and easiest way to go will out do all stones faster and simpler followed by crock sticks (ceramic)


----------



## RLH (Mar 13, 2010)

*knife sharpener*

I've own many different types, but my favorite by far is the Lansky.  The basic three-stone system works great, but if you want to get fancy you can add a diamond stone.  It lets you select the angle that suits the type of knife and the guide maintains a uniform angle while sharpening which is THE KEY to a sharp edge.  I can put a factory quality edge on any knife in a few minutes.  I've had mine for over 20 years and would not be without it.


----------



## Buck111 (Mar 13, 2010)

Belt sander-buffer-leather strop.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 15, 2010)

I've got Lanskys, whet rocks, triple side whet rocks, and several others. The best thing i have found is to put all the knives in a box and take them to Nicodemus.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Mar 15, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I've got Lanskys, whet rocks, triple side whet rocks, and several others. The best thing i have found is to put all the knives in a box and take them to Nicodemus.



Amen Brother!!!!!!


----------



## jkoch (Mar 15, 2010)

SSgt Wilbanks said:


> Get a quartz light strip out of a heavy grade street light. We have been sharpening our K-Bars with them for years now. Nothing beats it.



I have been using them for about 5 years. I love them.


----------



## georgiaboy (Apr 12, 2010)

SSgt Wilbanks said:


> Get a quartz light strip out of a heavy grade street light. We have been sharpening our K-Bars with them for years now. Nothing beats it.



I've used one for 15 years. It's not my only tool but it's portable and works well which are two things I care alot about. 

Mine is about used up unfortunately and I can't find another like it...  

I like a Lansky or fine whet stone too. 

The gimmicky tools sold in every retail store work but they strip too much metal. They are great for machetes though.


----------



## bigbob23 (Jul 6, 2010)

I tried for year to sharpen knives messed up a bunch of good blades I beged my dad to show me how he has a little case that you could shave with after many tries he bought me a chef choice 120 both of us are very happy now


----------



## rvick (Jul 7, 2010)

chef's choice, for sharpening challenged people like me. with it i can put a shaving sharp edge on anything


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Whetrock, then ceramic rod, then strop with leather.


Ditto.


----------



## jleepeters (Jul 9, 2010)

I have the chefs choice 3 stage, not sure of the number and yes it will sharpen anything razor sharp, however it will also take a lot of metal from your blade, a buddy used mine to sharpen a Kershaw Scallion, he had never used it and spent to much time on the first wheel and now his blade will not lock in the closed position. 

Also have a Lanskys that does a great job as long as you put the blade in straight.

I think the key to it is to never let it get dull enough to have to use the course stone or wheel no matter what system you use. As soon as mine even acts like its getting dull, I'll shape it up on the fine stone or wheel of the chefs choice. A few times on it and its like a razor again.


----------



## fircat (Aug 4, 2010)

razor edge paper wheel,so deadly  ought be against the law to use one on a knife.


----------

